# UPDATE: OPKs keep going from almost positive to negative!



## bostonblonde

This is my first cycle with no hcg in my system. I have been opk testing since I stopped spotting 2 weeks ago. Last weekend was really weird. In the morning, my opks were _almost_ positive, only to be negative by the early afternoon. This happened both Saturday and Sunday. Then it happened again yesterday too... the test was pretty much the same as the control line, but not quite... then a few hours later, negative! 

In the past, my opks usually had the fade-in pattern and stayed dark for at least a day. So this is new for me. Oh, and I've started bbt again and have had no sign of ovulation yet.

ETA: It looks like it's happening again today. I put a picture in the ovulation test gallery. Bet it goes negative again. :dohh:


----------



## hollyw79

Your body naturally has different levels throughout the day of the Lh .. so that is normal. I would keep testing though! :dust:


----------



## bostonblonde

Thanks. I tested today and got *this result*. Hopefully this is my real positive. I'm just confused because I've never had them fluctuate so much within a few hours. Usually for me an almost-positive means I'll be getting a positive soon. :dohh:


----------



## hollyw79

oh yes, that looks like a definite positive! :dust:


----------



## Miss_C

that looks like a positive to me - get to it and keep going, does your temo usually suggest you O immediately after surge or 2 days later etc? Mine goes positive at night I I O the next morning, so I have a short surge and almost immediate release, some people however get the positive and O 48 hours later. 

The changing strength of the lines on your sticks is predicated by the concentration of your urine and how long the hold before poas and how much and what you have drank in between times. 

Good luck little spermies find that egg!!

And remember spermies need apprix 12 hurs after release to prepare themselves before they can pentrate the egg so they really need to be there waiting before the egg comes out for best chances.


----------



## debzie

Looks like a positive to me. Mine do the same as Missc they can be negative all day them bam dark line before bed just to be negative again. Would not read too much into the lines getting darker as I think they have different dye concentrations on them . The other thing to note is that like HPTs OPKs have different sensitivities. The ones I used last month were 10miu this month ICs are 20miu. Those in the pic look like my one step 20mius. So will take longer to get a positive. x x x Good luck


----------



## baileykenz

wow get to it..thats a posi hun


----------



## bostonblonde

Updating to say, I did in fact get my real positive a few hours later. Then the next morning it was like a _screaming_ dark positive. Glad I kept testing. Finally!

Good luck everyone. :flower:


----------



## hollyw79

awesome! I hope you get that BFP! :dust:


----------

